# Alte Festplatte in neuen PC



## Y-3-Bandit (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir neue Hardware bestellt (Netzteil, CPU, RAM, Mainboard) und habe jetzt folgendes Problem. (Hardware ist noch nicht bei mir zuhause)
Ich möchte meine "alte" Festplatte weiter benutzen, da sie nur ca. 2 Monate alt ist. Mit dem neuen Mainboard aber kann ich denke ich mal schlecht eine Festplatte mit Windows etc. einbauen also müsste sie ja formatiert werden. Da mein alter PC aber nicht mehr vollständig ist (nicht mehr funktioniert) kann ich das leider nicht machen. Wie also kriege ich die Daten von meiner Festplatte runter, um sie in meinen neuen PC einzubauen? (2te leere Festplatte ist nicht vorhanden)

Danke schonmal für alle hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2017)

Du könntest  das neue System wenn alles inkl Festplatte zusammengebaut mit einer Linux Live-CD starten. Dann einfach die Daten auf eine externe Festplatte bzw. großen USB-Stick kopieren. 

Du kannst die alte Platte bereinigen indem du mit GParted die Partitionen entfernst.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

Welches OS ist auf der Festplatte? Windows 7 und Windows 10 sind bei einem Hardwarewechsel eigentlich recht schmerzfrei. Einfach die Platte anklemmen und booten, das schlimmste was passieren kann ist ein Bluescreen. Da musst du dann auf das vorgeschlagene Live Linux vom DKK007 zurückgreifen um eventuell wichtige Daten zu sichern und dann bei der Installation die Plstte zu formatieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Y-3-Bandit (3. Juli 2017)

Es ist Windows 10 drauf. Also kann ich die Platte anschließen und wenn der PC normal bootet die Festplatte formatieren und dann nochmal "von vorne anfangen" ?


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

Wenn es klappt ist das so, dass Windows die neue Hardware beim booten erkennt und selbständig die entsprechenden updates vornimmt, danach läuft das System ganz normal und du könntest eigentlich direkt wieder los legen. Allerdings würde ich dir dann doch eine Neuinstallation danach empfehlen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Y-3-Bandit (3. Juli 2017)

Alles klar dann werde ich mal sehen ob das alles klappt wenn die Hardware da ist. Vielen Dank


----------



## slasher (3. Juli 2017)

Nun ja, eigentlich ist das auch bei einem neuen PC kein Problem.
Wenn du alles verbaut hast, stellst du im BIOS das Boot Menü um, das primär erst das CD Laufwerk starten soll.
Wenn du dann die Windows CD drinne hast kommst du automatisch ins Menü wo du die Festplatte formatieren kannst.

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden!?


----------



## Y-3-Bandit (3. Juli 2017)

Ach ja ich glaube du hast Recht. So wäre es natürlich besser^^


----------

